# Greetings from West Virginia



## Brother Greer (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello Brothers
This is Brother Miguel Greer of Star Lodge #1, F&AM, Prince Hall Affiliate, Charles Town , WV
It's great to join this awesome forum. Thanks to the host of this site for making such an opportunity possible.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 20, 2012)

Greetings to you as well Brother! Enjoy your time here and I hope that you find it as rewarding as I have.


----------



## Brother Greer (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Brother Heilman
Your welcome message is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Brother Greer (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you Brother Stewart
God bless ya, I appreciate the welcome message.


----------



## kosei (Apr 23, 2012)

Greetings Brother Greer


----------



## Benton (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome and enjoy your stay!


----------



## cog41 (Apr 23, 2012)

Greetings from East Texas!


----------



## Brother Greer (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you Brother Osei
I appreciate the greeting.
Peace and Blessings


----------



## Brother Greer (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you Brother Benton
I appreciate the work you guys are doing to promote the Craft and bring like minded men together. Peace and blessings.


----------



## Brother Greer (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you COG41
PEACE AND BLESSINGS TO YOU


----------

